# Detrius pile



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I wasn't impressed with my hive that I left all the detrius in the bottom of the hive. (not under a screen). WAY too many wax worms in the hive. It did not prosper. I put it back in a normal hive.

I still don't have so much problems if there is more room between a SBB and the ground and I leave the detrius there.


----------

